# Remote Coding Companies



## dscham (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi,  Would anyone be able to recommend any remote coding company that is reputable?  I would need FT with benefits.  Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## NDcoder (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't know if Inovalon is hiring right now or not, but you should check them out.  They offer full-time positions with benefits.  You would have to work core business hours though.


----------



## dscham (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for the information.  I will give them a call.  I really appreciate your response.


----------



## zanalee (Sep 10, 2013)

dscham said:


> Thank you so much for the information.  I will give them a call.  I really appreciate your response.



I heard Tenet is hiring remote with full benefits, but need to work a 9-5pm schedule, so is during the day.


----------

